# Cyber-attack website Webstresser taken down



## Deejay100six

> A website blamed for launching more than four million cyber-attacks around the world, including attempts to crash banks in the UK, has been taken down in a major international investigation.
> 
> The operation, which involved the UK's National Crime Agency, blocked Webstresser.org - which allows criminals to buy attacks on businesses.
> 
> The site was used by a British suspect to attack high street banks last year, causing hundreds of thousands of pounds of damage.
> 
> Six suspected members of the gang behind the site have been arrested, with computers seized in the UK, Holland and elsewhere.


Cyber-attack website Webstresser taken down

Good riddance!


----------



## indio

How can one hope to live in a peaceful world when one sees all the economic, financial and political actors spying on each other and hacking into a real global computer war?


----------



## indio

many website use DDOS protection and redirection to avoid multiple Dos attaque


----------

